# Replacing alpine toslink output



## RoyAlpine (Aug 31, 2008)

Hi,

Since the original alpine's optical cable is very expensive, I was wondering if it is possible to replace (soldering) the alpine's toslink in the HU with a standart toslink (transmitter)?


----------



## Eskil (Apr 2, 2012)

Well, if you can disassemble your Alpine and access the "ALP-LINK" (or whatever transmitter component, and check it is a 3-pin device.

Then you power your alpine, and use a multimeter to identify GND and supply pin (the supply is the one with the highest voltage when spdif data is transmitted).
Then there should also be a third pin with the half voltage (when data is transmitted), this is the data pin.

If it is a 3-pin device, and the supply is 5V, then you'll be looking for a TOTX177, 3.3V:TOTX147.

Then you look up the pinout for your TOTX and connect correctly.

All this of course only if you know that the alpine link is actually toslink signal.
Good luck!


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

When I had my 7990, the optical out was at an angle making it hard to get a good connection with a good toslink cable. I didn't modify the radio, but I did grind down the side of the barrel end on the cable and it fit with no problem.

Seemed like the easiest thing to do at the time.


----------

